# Pocket Loop Ride - Near Rome, GA



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Hey Georgia Peoples!

On_Your_Right and I are gathering up a bunch of people for a good little ride this Saturday at 11:00. Nothing really formal and definitely not a hammerfest. I've never riden it but he has and says it's a great ride. Knowing that he and I have traveled on some of the same roads I'll take him at his word about it.   If anyone else is up for ride shoot me a PM for more details.

We're starting at 11:00 from the Floyd Springs Baptist Church. The plan is to do about 40-45ish miles depending on the group and how everyone feels on Saturday. Here is the address for the start: 1869 Floyd Springs Rd NE, Armuchee, GA 30105. Here is the Google link to find it: http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...199136&sa=X&oi=local_result&resnum=1&ct=image


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Ummm, what are all those pointy things on the chart????  :cryin:


----------



## On_Your_Right (Oct 20, 2008)

lets_ride said:


> Ummm, what are all those pointy things on the chart????  :cryin:


Hey....... Where else can you get 10 miles of downhill? :thumbsup: It's an absolutely gorgeous ride and the leaf change should be near peak too! The hills are not that hard....Just remember...."What don't kill you, Makes you stronger". Hope to see you there!


----------



## On_Your_Right (Oct 20, 2008)

Roll Call..... Who's in?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

On_Your_Right said:


> Roll Call..... Who's in?


I'm in. Lets_Ride might not respond until tonight....she works nights.


----------

